# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Maio 2010



## Dan (1 Mai 2010 às 00:04)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mai 2010 às 09:55)

Céu maioritariamente nublado a muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mai 2010 às 13:00)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Bragança o céu apresenta-se parcialmente nublado e está mais fresco do que nos ultimos dias... Por agora 19ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2010 às 15:52)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui a manhã foi de céu limpo com aumento das nuvens ao longo do dia com vento fraco,com 23.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2010 às 19:21)

Poucas nuvens com algum vento,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2010 às 20:42)

Por aqui vão chegando nuvens altas e com o vento moderado,com 16.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.5ºC / 23.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Mai 2010 às 21:17)

Estive no Montemuro, tempo agradável, com poucas nuvens apesar de no topo estar muito vento  uma sensação de frio considerável.

----------------------------------------------------------

Temperatura numa queda espalhafatada, céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco a moderado, como ao longo do dia.


Actuais 14.2ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Mai 2010 às 21:47)

Vento moderado com 15.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2010 às 13:48)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a manhã têm sido com aumento de neblusidade e vento fraco,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2010 às 15:22)

[IMG=http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3346/img2965y.jpg][/IMG]



Saudades do tempo fresco 

Nuvens altas e médias com 22.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2010 às 18:36)

Nuvens altas com o vento moderado,actual 21.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.8ºC / 23.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Mai 2010 às 19:54)

Algum vento e 13,5ºC.







Extremos de hoje:

10,0ºC / 19,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2010 às 19:59)

Bom,está na hora de ir ocupar o meu lugar ,espero ter uma noite em grande  e que seja já hoje,viva ao BENFICA .

O ambiente vai ficando fresco na rua com actual 17.6ºC.

Até logo.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2010 às 22:14)

Por cá, dia de algumas nuvens pela manhã, céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo à tarde, com bastante vento e algum frio até agora à noite.

Até amanhã...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Mai 2010 às 22:40)

Ainda não foi hoje ,fica tudo reserbado há mesma para o próximo FS.

Por aqui a noite vai fresquinha com o vento moderado com actual 13.6ºC.


----------



## Fil (2 Mai 2010 às 22:49)

Boas, por aqui estão 9,3ºC com bastante vento de W e céu limpo. A mínima é a temperatura actual e a máxima foi de 18,8ºC.

Rio Ave desde pequenino!


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2010 às 10:38)

Bom dia

Céu com algumas nuvens e 11,9ºC.

Mínima de 4,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2010 às 12:34)

Bons dias.

Por aqui algumas nuvens esfarrapadas com um ventinho fresco de Norte com actual 17.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2010 às 14:06)

Vento moderado com algumas nuvens com actual 18.5ºC.


----------



## Serrano (3 Mai 2010 às 14:10)

O céu está a ficar mais nublado, com 17 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2010 às 20:20)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo e com algum vento e com 15.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.5ºC / 19.5ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mai 2010 às 20:25)

Por cá um dia fresco, frio pela manhã, com mínima de 6.5ºC e vento fraco a moderado e constante ao longo do dia, do quadrante Noroeste.

Actuais 13.2ºC e 26%HR.


----------



## Dan (3 Mai 2010 às 21:05)

Algumas nuvens a norte e 8,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

4,2ºC / 14,7ºC


----------



## Mjhb (3 Mai 2010 às 21:06)

Temperatura em queda graças à baixa humidade.

Actuais 12.1ºC e 27%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Mai 2010 às 21:59)

Por aqui o vento sossegou mais com 13.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Mai 2010 às 22:57)

boas

por estes lados o dia doi de ceu pouco nublado e com algum nevoeiro sobre o rio... o vento soprou fraco durante todo o dia  que provocou um certo incomodo por ser muito fresquinho...

actualmente o ento ainda se mantem o ceu esta limpo... 
a minima foi de 8.9ºC e a maxima de 21.3ºC  actualmente estou com 12.9ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mai 2010 às 08:29)

Depois de uma noite calma, sem vento, céu limpo e temperatura em queda, agora está fresco e o vento acordou assim que o sol nasceu, tal como nos últimos dias...

Mínima de 2.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia

Poucas nuvens e 9,6ºC por agora.


0,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.


A estação meteorológica registou -0,1ºC de mínima.


----------



## Serrano (4 Mai 2010 às 10:09)

Tive uma mínima de 3 graus e com muito vento, o que tornou o ambiente ainda mais frio.


----------



## stormy (4 Mai 2010 às 10:14)

se há 6 dias Portalegre teve minimas a aproximarem-se dos 21º, hoje teve uma minima de 4.1º...ele há coisas estranhas


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mai 2010 às 10:24)

manhã fria e ventosa, agora o sol já vai aquecendo o ambiente, muito timidamente.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Mai 2010 às 10:36)

Mínima do dia 3.4 ºC (06:39)
Humidade de 100% na mesma altura e sempre muito vento.


----------



## Z13 (4 Mai 2010 às 11:04)

Dan disse:


> 0,9ºC de mínima esta manhã.
> 
> 
> A estação meteorológica registou -0,1ºC de mínima.







Bem... parece que Maio chegou aborrecido com o calor...

Eu tive uma mínima de *1,3ºC* e tive que regressar ás camisolas...!

Por agora, sol, e *10ºC*


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2010 às 12:09)

Z13 disse:


> Bem... parece que Maio chegou aborrecido com o calor...
> 
> Eu tive uma mínima de *1,3ºC* e tive que regressar ás camisolas...!



É bem verdade 

Continua o tempo fresco com algumas nuvens, vento e 11,9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2010 às 12:42)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui mais uma noite e manhã fria com o vento ajudar,algumas nuvens a vir do interior da PI,actual 15.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2010 às 14:00)

Vento forte e com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2010 às 19:24)

Tarde ventosa com poucas nuvens ,neste momento o vento mais brando ,actual 16.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.4ºC / 18.0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mai 2010 às 19:58)

Tempo fresco e seco, com algum vento à mistura, e alguma nebulosidade do tipo _cumulus radiatus_ e _cumulus mediocris_.

Agora, céu quase limpo, vento fraco e temperatura estável agradável.

Actuais 15.8ºC e 25%HR.


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2010 às 20:52)

Apenas alumas nuvens nas montanhas a norte e 8,9ºC por agora.

Extremos de hoje:

0,9ºC / 14,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (4 Mai 2010 às 20:59)

Céu limpo, vento fraco.

Actuais 13.0ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mai 2010 às 21:54)

boas
por aqui o dia acodou com vento fraco, que se manteve durante todo o dia
o ceu esteve limpo, temporariamente nublado durante a tarde... 
actualmente esta ceu limpo o vento continua fraco muito fresco... a minima foi de 6.6ºC e a maxima foi de 22.5ºC agora vou com 14.1ºC...


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Mai 2010 às 22:22)

Boa Noite!

Depois de alguma nebulosidade e vento durante a tarde, o dia termina como começou, ou seja limpo. 
A madrugada e parte da manhã foi quase de Inverno, exigindo a retirada dos casacos do armário, com uma mínima de *5.8ºC*.

Por agora:

Temp. 11.0ºC
HR: 62%
Vento fraco (inferior a 5 km/h)


----------



## Z13 (4 Mai 2010 às 22:36)

*5,8ºC*



Extremos de hoje: *1,3ºC* @ *15,8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Mai 2010 às 23:10)

Por aqui o vento já voltou em força depois de algumas horas de pausa...

O ambiente em casa já se nota mais fresco,já passei de manga curta a comprida e mais alguma coisa ,lá fora está mais  hoje,actual 11.2ºC.


----------



## Fil (4 Mai 2010 às 23:31)

Esta noite vai ser bem fresquinha, a temperatura desce bastante rápido e não há tanto vento como na noite anterior. Neste momento tenho 5,0ºC.

Extremos do dia de 2,7ºC / 13,1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Mai 2010 às 23:41)

o vento continua fraco mas tem vindo a itensificar-se, desde a meia hora 
que tem estado com rajadas... 
a temperatura esta em queda estou com 13.2ºC


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2010 às 08:20)

Bom dia

manhã de geada por aqui. 

Neste momento: 4,0ºC e céu limpo

Mínima de -1,0ºC


Minima de -2,0ºC na estação meteorológica e -2,4ºC na estação da ESA.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mai 2010 às 08:46)

Por cá noite fresca, mais quente que a de ontem, mais 1.7ºC,.

Neste momento, céu limpo, vento fraco com rajadas moderadas de NE a E.

Mínima de 4.5ºC.


----------



## excalibas (5 Mai 2010 às 10:09)

Ao sair de casa por volta das 8 estava frio e havia geada nos tejadilhos dos carros.
Por volta das 9.30 estavam cerca de 8º mas nas sombras ainda se via a geada.
_Estamos em Maio e ainda se vê geada... 
Só faltava que nevasse em Junho para ser um ano ainda mais estranho..._




Foto tirada com o telemóvel...


----------



## Serrano (5 Mai 2010 às 11:22)

O meu termómetro registou uma mínima de 2.5 graus, sendo visível geada nos locais abrigados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2010 às 12:42)

Boas tardes.

O vento cá continua ,mas hoje tenho o céu limpo ,há sombra não se pode estar ,com 16.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mai 2010 às 13:35)

Tarde de sol agradável, com algum vento de Norte à mistura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2010 às 14:17)

O vento já começou acalmar com a temperatura já a subir com 17.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mai 2010 às 17:18)

Por cá tarde até quente, vento fraco.


----------



## tiaguh7 (5 Mai 2010 às 18:17)

e segundo o IM, Mirandela conta já com uma amplitude térmica superior a 20 graus no dia de hoje uma vez que durante noite a temperatura desceu abaixo dos 0 graus e esta tarde já passou os 20 graus


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2010 às 20:03)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui  já sem vento ainda deu para ser uma tarde agradavél ...

Céu limpo com vento fraco,com 17.8ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.9ºC / 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Mai 2010 às 21:24)

Vento fraco com 15.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (5 Mai 2010 às 21:57)

Boa noite, *11ºC*


Extremos do dia: *-1,4ºC  >  19,3ºC*





z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## tiaguh7 (5 Mai 2010 às 22:18)

Z13 disse:


> Boa noite, *11ºC*
> 
> 
> Extremos do dia: *-1,4ºC  >  19,3ºC*
> ...



grande amplitude térmica tal como em mirandela, isto regendo-me pelo IM porque de certeza com com uma estação meteorológica conseguiria registar amplitudes maiores


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Mai 2010 às 22:23)

Hoje a mínima foi de *5.5ºC* às 05:48 e a máxima de *19.4ºC* às 16:26.

Por agora estão *10.3ºC* e 64% de HR.

O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Dan (5 Mai 2010 às 22:53)

Céu limpo e 8,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

-1,0ºC / 17,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2010 às 12:13)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo pela cidade com nuvens altas a Sul,vento não incomodar hoje ,com ambiente porreiro na rua,actual 17.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Mai 2010 às 12:36)

boas

ontem nao tive disponibilidade para vir mas hoge ca deixo o resumo do dia 
de ontem:

o ceu esteve geralmente pouco nublado, o vento soprou fraco com rajadas desde madrugada ate ao fim da tarde... 

nao tenho o registo da minima, mas devia de estar entre os 4ºC a 6ºC mas a maxima foi de 20.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2010 às 14:14)

Nuvens altas com 19.1ºC .


----------



## ac_cernax (6 Mai 2010 às 16:35)

Céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.

Temperatura: *20.7ºC* e *36%* de HR.

A mínima de hoje foi de *5.6ºC*.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mai 2010 às 20:24)

Por cá céu com poucas nuvens, depois de uma tarde algo nublado e vento que só se manifestou desde meio da tarde.

Actuais 16.1ºC e 31%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2010 às 20:44)

Boas tardes.

Tarde com poucas nuvens e com ambiente na rua mais quente ...

Céu limpo com vento fraco,com actual 17.2ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.2ºC / 21.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (6 Mai 2010 às 21:05)

Vento agora mais calmo, rajada máxima de 24.5km/h, o recorde do mês.
Ambiente mais quente e mais húmido que ontem há mesma hora.

Actuais 14.5ºC e 36%HR.

Mínima de 5.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (6 Mai 2010 às 21:27)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 13,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

1,2ºC / 17,5ºC (mais uma geada esta manhã)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2010 às 21:45)

Vento fraco e com 15.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Mai 2010 às 22:52)

Ligeira brisa de W com 14.1ºC.


----------



## Fil (6 Mai 2010 às 23:59)

Boas, por aqui tenho neste momento 10,5ºC com céu limpo e vento fraco de W. A mínima de hoje foi de 2,6ºC e a máxima de 15,6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mai 2010 às 08:53)

Manhã com alguma neblina, nevoeiro só nos vales dos rios da zona.

Actuais 11.1ºC e 77%HR.

Mínima de 6.8ºC.


----------



## Dan (7 Mai 2010 às 11:06)

Bom dia

Depois de alguns chuviscos, suficientes para molhar o chão, 10,9ºC e céu nublado.

Mínima de 7,7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Mai 2010 às 11:19)

Céu totalmente encoberto, mas sem chuva. 
vento fraco de W.

Temperatura: 14.6ºC e HR nos 77%.

Mínima de *8.7ºC* às 02:48.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2010 às 12:34)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia nasceu com algumas nuvens altas no céu ...

Neste momento mais nuvens com o sol a passar por entre as nuvens e vento moderado de W,com actual 18.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (7 Mai 2010 às 13:13)

Chuva moderada e 14.4ºC.

Prec. 0.6 mm.

Edit: Tão depressa começou como acabou, mas este período de maior intensidade ainda rendeu 1.2 mm.


----------



## Serrano (7 Mai 2010 às 13:58)

Céu muito nublado na Covilhã, com 17.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2010 às 14:07)

Por aqui está chegando nuvens muito tapadas a W e já vai pingando ,com 17.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2010 às 14:15)

E esta !até deu um salto da cadeira ,então não é que caiu um trovão aqui na zona,e agora já chove bem com 16.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2010 às 14:37)

Céu encoberto com vento moderado e continua a  com 13.7ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Mai 2010 às 14:40)

alguma trovoada a fazer-se sentir agora por mirandela


----------



## AnDré (7 Mai 2010 às 15:22)

tiaguh7 disse:


> alguma trovoada a fazer-se sentir agora por mirandela



É verdade!
E além das trovoadas, a EMA de Chaves acumulou bastante precipitação na última hora. *13,9mm*.













---------------------------
EDIT (17:11)



Na última hora, mais trovoadas e 7,3mm acumulados na Guarda.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2010 às 20:44)

Boas,tarde com muitas nuvens e alguns aguaceiros,neste momento está a ficar muito nublado,com 13.1ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 8.1ºC / 19.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mai 2010 às 21:05)

Tarde muito calma, com alguns aguaceiros fracos, vento moderado e nada de trovoada, pena...

Actuais 11.9ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## Z13 (7 Mai 2010 às 21:56)

Boa noite

Tivemos um dia de muito vento e alguns aguaceiros dispersos...

Extremos de temperatura: *7,3ºC* > *16,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2010 às 21:57)

Nublado com 11.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mai 2010 às 21:58)

Despeço-me com céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mai 2010 às 22:27)

Mas que subida a da pressão: em menos de uma hora dos 1008, que estiveram sempre e todo o dia para os 1015hPa....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Mai 2010 às 23:04)

Muitas estrelas com 11.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2010 às 12:20)

Bons dias .

Por aqui depois de uma manhã no para e arranca a chuva,agora já um bocado parece que pegou ,céu encoberto com vento fraco e com 11.7ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mai 2010 às 13:20)

Por cá um dia frio, já só estou bem à lareira, e eu que sou um rapaz que anda de manga arregaçada no Inverno com neve nos braços,não por temperaturas baixas, mas pela humidade e o vento, o que acentua a sensação de frio.

Pela manhã a chuva foi marcadamente fraca, com períodos de maior intensidade.Agora a chuva moderada apareceu, com alguma intensidade por vezes, constante e algum vento fraco.

Actuais 11.4ºC e 95%HR.

Mínima de 6.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2010 às 14:07)

Aguaceiros com 12.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2010 às 15:49)

Boas,por cá continua a chuva com vento fraco,actual 12.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mai 2010 às 16:20)

Chuva, vento fraco e acumulado de 6.7mm.

Actuais 12.7ºC e 90%HR.

Pressão em queda aos 1005hPa.


----------



## Z13 (8 Mai 2010 às 16:31)

Chuva e *9,4ºC* 


Mínima de 7,1ºC esta manhã.




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2010 às 17:50)

Cá continua com 12.2ºC.


----------



## CSOF (8 Mai 2010 às 18:08)

por cá alguma chuva com 6mm, temp 10,5ºC, minima de 7,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Mai 2010 às 19:08)

Por aqui a tarde tem sido de chuva, com um acumulado até agora de *11.4 mm*.

O vento sopra fraco e a temperatura está nos *12.7ºC*. Humidade nos *99%*.


----------



## Mjhb (8 Mai 2010 às 19:39)

Por cá céu nublado, não chove há cerca de 1.5h, vento fraco e levo acumulado 9.5mm até ao momento e desde as 00h.

Actuais 12.7ºC e 94%HR.

Pressão estável aos 1004hPa.


----------



## Dan (8 Mai 2010 às 20:26)

Por agora chuva e 9,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

7,6ºC / 13,5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2010 às 20:40)

Boas,por aqui ainda não parou de chover desde as 12h,certinha ,agora com vento,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Mai 2010 às 23:00)

Por aqui a chuva já vai ficando fraca com o vento mais forte,actual 12.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.2ºC / 12.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2010 às 13:32)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a madrugada e manhã ainda foi de muita chuva...

Muitas nuvens com o sol aparecer por vezes e vento moderado,com 15.3ºC.

Finalmente chegou o dia do tira-teimas Benfica Benfica .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2010 às 16:16)

Boas,muito sol e muitas nuvens sem incomodar ,muito vento com algumas rajadas de W,com 18.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (9 Mai 2010 às 16:35)

A chuva já foi embora e agora brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 15.1 graus.


----------



## Fil (9 Mai 2010 às 21:45)

Neste momento céu quase limpa com nuvens no horizonte e uma temperatura de 8,3ºC com vento fraco de sul. Se acalmar a mínima amanhã pode ser bastante baixa.

A mínima momentânea é a temperatura actual e a máxima foi de 13,4ºC. Precipitação de 5,3 mm.


----------



## Z13 (9 Mai 2010 às 21:48)

Por aqui o dia foi de farrusco a soleado!

Os extremos de temperatura foram: 8,9ºC (actuais) e 14,8ºC

Nas ruas da cidade o calor é bem diferente... nunca imaginei que houvesse por aqui tanto benfiquista!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Mai 2010 às 23:14)

Boas noites .

Céu limpo com vento fraco,com 10.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2010 às 10:29)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 8,5ºC.

5,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mai 2010 às 12:00)

Bom dia!

Por aqui o dia começou com céu limpo mas foi aumentando de nebulusidade e agora está encoberto e chove fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2010 às 12:19)

Boas tardes.

Manhã com o céu quase limpo,neste momento muitas nuvens com o vento moderado,com 15.2ºC.

Temperaturas de ontem 9.5ºC / 18.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2010 às 12:52)

Dia fresco e com o céu muito nublado. 9,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Serrano (10 Mai 2010 às 14:07)

O céu está a ficar muito nublado na Covilhã, com 14 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2010 às 14:12)

Vento moderado,muitas nuvens com 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2010 às 19:36)

Boas tardes.

Tarde ventosa e muitas nuvens no céu,actual 15.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 6.9ºC / 17.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Mai 2010 às 20:17)

Por aqui tudo calmo....

Céu praticamente limpo e vento muito fraquinho. 

Temperatura nos *12.9ºC* e HR nos 61%

Temperatura mínima de *5.3ºC* registada às 06:20.

Precipitação: 0.6 mm


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mai 2010 às 20:22)

Por Viseu dia marcado por muitas nuvens, vento fraco a moderado  um ou outro aguaceiro, que renderam apenas 0.5mm.

Mínima de 5.3ºC.


----------



## Dan (10 Mai 2010 às 20:53)

Céu com muitas nuvens e 9,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,4ºC / 11,4ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Mai 2010 às 21:31)

Céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Mai 2010 às 21:57)

Boas,quanto ao vento mais calmo com o céu limpo,actual 11.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (10 Mai 2010 às 22:20)

Dia de inverno, por aqui...

Aguaceiros, vento e bastante frio...

Mínima: 5,7ºC

Máxima: 11,7ºC


----------



## tiaguh7 (11 Mai 2010 às 04:12)

Z13 disse:


> Dia de inverno, por aqui...
> 
> Aguaceiros, vento e bastante frio...
> 
> ...



a sanábria é que se deve estar a compor novamente...
há-de chegar junho e nós a contemplar a neve no horizonte


----------



## Mjhb (11 Mai 2010 às 08:46)

Por cá noite fresca e húmida, mas a de ontem apesar de mais seca, foi mais fria.

Mínima de 9.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2010 às 12:07)

Céu muito nublado e 11,4ºC.


Mínima de 5,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2010 às 12:32)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã ainda com poucas nuvens com o aumento das nuvens já caiu por aqui um pancada de agua pelo bairro,na cidade foi só uns pingos,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2010 às 13:51)

Por aqui já algum tempo que vão caindo aguaceiros que de início foram fortes com muito vento,com 12.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (11 Mai 2010 às 14:10)

Tanto chove, como faz sol, que é o caso deste momento, registando-se 15 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2010 às 14:29)

O céu encobriu totalmente ainda com aguaceiros ,com 12.0ºC.


----------



## Dan (11 Mai 2010 às 20:53)

Céu muito nublado e 10,2ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,4ºC / 15,2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2010 às 21:46)

Boas,a tarde por aqui ainda foi de aguaceiros em várias vezes,neste momento céu limpo com vento fraco,actual 11.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.0ºC / 16.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Mai 2010 às 22:54)

Tudo calmo com actual 10.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (12 Mai 2010 às 12:01)

tiaguh7 disse:


> a sanábria é que se deve estar a compor novamente...
> há-de chegar junho e nós a contemplar a neve no horizonte





Ontem já era possível ver nova acumulação de neve aqui da cidade, nos poucos períodos em que havia visibilidade.


----------



## Serrano (12 Mai 2010 às 12:16)

Segundo o site "Estradas de Portugal", a esta hora estão -2ºC na Torre Disseram-me que ontem nevou lá qualquer coisa...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2010 às 12:17)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu limpo,neste momento o céu já está muito nublado,já ocorreu alguns pingos com o vento moderado,com actual 14.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2010 às 14:15)

Neste momento mais uma nuvem carregada vai deixando cair mais uns aguaceiros frios,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2010 às 14:33)

Por aqui regressou o sol com 13.1ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Mai 2010 às 16:43)

O primeiro aguaceiro do dia caiu aqui, chuva moderada e fria, parece-me que há trovoada e vento moderado.

Actuais 12.5ºc e 70%HR.

Mínima de 6.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Mai 2010 às 18:48)

Chuva e 7,9ºC por agora.


Extremos de hoje:

6,6ºC / 13,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2010 às 18:58)

Boas,tarde sem grandes novidades,muito vento com muitas nuvens,mais limpo agora e vento moderado,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Fil (12 Mai 2010 às 19:14)

Boas, neste momento chove moderadamente com uma temperatura de 7,0ºC e tem vindo a descer rapidamente. A precipitação acumulada até este momento é de 18,3 mm.

Mínima de 5,7ºC e máxima de 11,7ºC.


----------



## ACalado (12 Mai 2010 às 19:24)

Por aqui dia com alguns aguaceiros e sol a acompanhar, hoje nevou nas Penhas da Saúde 

Temperatura actual 9.8ºc


----------



## Z13 (12 Mai 2010 às 21:50)

Por agora *6,1ºC* e a descer... 


Vamos ter esperança nalguma surpresa...!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Mai 2010 às 22:50)

Tudo calmo com ambiente na rua mais fresco,com 8.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 7.5ºC / 15.2ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mai 2010 às 23:09)

Z13 disse:


> Por agora *6,1ºC* e a descer...
> 
> 
> Vamos ter esperança nalguma surpresa...!



Defacto está frio para a época aqui em Bragança

Hoje foi mais um dia fesco e marcado pelos frequentes aguaceiros principalmente da parte da tarde


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2010 às 09:12)

Na Serra da Nogueira, uma bonita e pouco vulgar nevada nesta manhã de Maio.












Neve no solo acima dos 1100m de altitude.

*Mais fotos e vídeos aqui:*
 Nevada em Maio (Serra da Nogueira)


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Mai 2010 às 09:18)

Dan disse:


> Na Serra da Nogueira, uma bonita e pouco vulgar nevada nesta manhã de Maio.
> 
> 
> Neve no solo acima dos 1100m de altitude.



Muito bem Dan!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Mai 2010 às 09:20)

Dan disse:


> Na Serra da Nogueira, uma bonita e pouco vulgar nevada nesta manhã de Maio.
> 
> 
> Neve no solo acima dos 1100m de altitude.



Neve em pleno maio


----------



## Z13 (13 Mai 2010 às 10:15)

Dan disse:


> Na Serra da Nogueira, uma bonita e pouco vulgar nevada nesta manhã de Maio.
> 
> Neve no solo acima dos 1100m de altitude.




Lindas!!!

A mínima desta madrugada em minha casa foi de *3,4ºC*... 
Choveu um pouco durante a noite, *6mm*

Neste momento, céu nublado e *6,4ºC*


----------



## Serrano (13 Mai 2010 às 11:12)

Tive uma mínima de 3.8 graus, mas não dei conta de precipitação durante a noite. Parece que na Serra caiu alguma neve, o que até fica bem para receber a Selecção, visto que na África do Sul vai ser Inverno na altura do Mundial.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2010 às 12:40)

8,4ºC e mantem-se o céu muito nublado.


3,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## MSantos (13 Mai 2010 às 12:45)

Boa tarde

Eu registei 3.5ºC de mínima esta noite, por agora o céu está muito nublado e sigo com 8.3ºC


----------



## rodrigom (13 Mai 2010 às 13:32)

Aqui há trovoada agora


----------



## rodrigom (13 Mai 2010 às 13:54)

agora é granizo.. desde à uns 5 minutos..


----------



## dahon (13 Mai 2010 às 13:56)

Por Viseu está a trovejar à pelo menos 30 minutos.


----------



## Serrano (13 Mai 2010 às 14:09)

Na hora de almoço tivemos uma chuvada com granizo à mistura. Agora estão 9 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã e -1ºC na Torre, onde tem estado a nevar (http://www.rcb-radiocovadabeira.pt/pagina.php?cod=5543).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2010 às 14:13)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu pouco nublado com aumento das nuvens durante a manhã,hoje ainda só caiu uns pingos ,há sombra está frio devido ao vento moderado,com actual 15.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (13 Mai 2010 às 14:39)

Boas Tardes!

Céu muito nublado, mas com algumas abertas e algum sol.

O dia segue bem fresco com a temperatura nos 14.8ºC e com algum vento.

A mínima foi de *6.4ºC*.


----------



## Serrano (13 Mai 2010 às 15:23)

Trovoada na Covilhã, com chuva e granizo...


----------



## dahon (13 Mai 2010 às 15:25)

Volta a trovejar com força em Viseu.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mai 2010 às 17:54)

Célula a vir ao meu encontro, de ENE para WSW,granizo e vento em ascenso de velocidade
Trovoada é pouca ainda.

Muito granizo, ainda é bem grande, cada vez maior, é quase saraiva.


----------



## dahon (13 Mai 2010 às 17:57)

Pedro disse:


> Célula a vir ao meu encontro, de ENE para WSW,granizo e vento em ascenso de velocidade
> Trovoada é pouca ainda.
> 
> Muito granizo, ainda é bem grande, cada vez maior, é quase saraiva.




Confirmo. Bastante granizo.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mai 2010 às 18:08)

dahon disse:


> Confirmo. Bastante granizo.



Foi uma situação bem forte, o granizo chegou a ter 1cm, e o que nos afectou foi só a borda da célula ainda em desenvolvimento, a cahamada bigorna, imagino o que é no centro, agora na zona da encosta oeste da Serra da estrela(o topo está cheio de neve).

Trovoada não houve nada(ainda).

A célula desenvolveu-s em menos de 20min, é natural que tenha acontecido este episódio.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2010 às 18:12)

As nuvens abriram um pouco e foi possível ver a Sanábria novamente com uma boa cobertura de neve, a lembrar o Inverno.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2010 às 19:19)

Boas tardes.

A tarde por aqui ainda foi produtiva em trovoadas,algumas ao lado e outras por cima  da cidade .

Neste momento limpo por aqui e muitas nuvens em volta com vento fraco,com actual 11.5ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (13 Mai 2010 às 19:39)

neste momento está a trovoar por mirandela


----------



## Brigantia (13 Mai 2010 às 19:47)

Dan disse:


> As nuvens abriram um pouco e foi possível ver a Sanábria novamente com uma boa cobertura de neve, a lembrar o Inverno.



Excelente imagem´

Bela acumulação, deve ter neve para durar


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2010 às 19:58)

Ainda sol com a temperatura a descer bem com 10.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 5.8ºC / 16.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Mai 2010 às 21:43)

Céu muito nublado com 9.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (13 Mai 2010 às 22:21)

Céu limpo e 7,2ºC. Mais uma geada em perspectiva. 


Extremos de hoje:

3,4ºC / 11,3ºC


----------



## ACalado (13 Mai 2010 às 23:00)

Boa noite!

Por aqui dia com alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes acompanhados de granizo e trovoada. deixo umas fotos tiradas hoje na torre com telemóvel.


----------



## Z13 (13 Mai 2010 às 23:19)

Por aqui de momento *4,7ºC* a descer... penso que regressaremos aos negativos...

Os extremos do dia foram: *3,4ºC  11,7ºC*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (13 Mai 2010 às 23:34)

Brigantia disse:


> Excelente imagem´
> 
> Bela acumulação, deve ter neve para durar



Boa noite Caro amigo,

De facto esta Quinta-Feira nevou bastante em toda a serra da Sanabria e Peña Trevinca (Deve haver certamente cerca de 20cm de acumulação de neve!!!).

Neve para durar até Agosto!!!! 

Cmps.


----------



## Veterano (14 Mai 2010 às 08:59)

A continuar assim fresco, a Sanabria irá manter neve pelo Verão dentro.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2010 às 10:05)

Bom dia, aqui no Nordeste nem parece que estamos em Maio

Neste momento chove fraco e a tamperatura está baixinha para a época *6.2ºC*

Não me admirava nada que tivessem a cair agora uns flocos na Serra da Nogueira


----------



## Z13 (14 Mai 2010 às 13:57)

Por aqui continuamos com um dia bem cinzento... ao estilo de Inverno. Até as temperaturas andam envergonhadas e só atingimos os *10ºC* à minutos atrás, o que revela um dia bem desagradável....


----------



## Mjhb (14 Mai 2010 às 15:33)

Céu nublado, bastante cinzento, até ao momento ainda só ocorreu um aguaceiro, longo mas fraco, entre as 10:05h e as 12:25h, mais ou menos.

vento moderado.

Mínima de 3.5ºC.


----------



## Dan (14 Mai 2010 às 22:22)

Algumas nuvens e 8,0ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

2,9ºC / 12,1ºC


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mai 2010 às 07:58)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e umna noite idêntica à de ontem, com algum vento e fresca.

Mínima de 4.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mai 2010 às 09:14)

Depois de uma subida disparatada dos 1019 para os 1021hPa, agora desceu para os 1020hPa

Céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2010 às 13:02)

Poucas nuvens e 13,4ºC.

Mínima de 5,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mai 2010 às 14:15)

Céu com muitas nuvens e algum vento, é ver a poeira amarela dos pinheiros a voar...

Acho que hoje não saio de casa...


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2010 às 15:00)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

Esta tarde é possível ver a Sanábria cheia de neve. Uma quantidade de neve que não envergonhava qualquer dia de Inverno.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fil (15 Mai 2010 às 15:13)

Sim bastante neve na Sanábria, veremos quanto dura perante os dias que se avizinham.

Neste momento tenho 13,9ºC, céu com algumas nuvens e algum vento de W. Mínima esta manhã de 4,8ºC.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mai 2010 às 15:38)

A neve acumulada na Sanábria deve sofrer uma grande redução já nos proximas dias devidoao aumento da temperatura...

Aqui por Bragança hoje está um dia mais agradável que ontem, o céu apresenta algumas nuvens o vento está moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2010 às 15:41)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui o dia já nasceu de céu limpo e por cá continua ,actual 19.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Mai 2010 às 17:05)

Hoje o ambiente na rua já é muito bom ,para aquecer a casa que está fria ,actual 19.6ºC.

Temperaturas de ontem 6.3ºC / 15.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mai 2010 às 18:29)

Céu limpo(finalmente) e vento fraco a moderado de Oeste.

Finalmente tempo mais agradável.


----------



## Veterano (15 Mai 2010 às 18:32)

A Sanabria sem dúvida que está ainda com um aspecto invernal.

  O degelo, tudo indica que rápido, deve proporcionar bons espectáculos.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mai 2010 às 19:51)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## ac_cernax (15 Mai 2010 às 20:06)

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado.

Temperatura: 13.2ºC  Humidade: 67%

Mínima de *7.9ºC* às 06:20 e máxima de *17.7ºC* às 15:52.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Mai 2010 às 20:11)

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado, já se sente algum fresquito...

Actuais 14.7ºC e 56%HR.


----------



## Dan (15 Mai 2010 às 23:16)

Céu limpo e 9,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

5,4ºC / 16,4ºC


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2010 às 09:50)

Bom dia


Céu limpo e 10,1ºC

Mínima de 3,5ºC esta manhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2010 às 12:32)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo com vento fraco,com 18.8ºC.


Temperaturas de ontem 8.0ºC / 19.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2010 às 13:40)

Ligeira brisa com 20.4ºC .


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2010 às 13:58)

Céu quase limpo e 15,4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2010 às 14:59)

Para já 21.1ºC muito bom .


----------



## ac_cernax (16 Mai 2010 às 16:45)

Céu pouco nublado.

Temperatura: 22.0ºC e Humidade: 46%

Mínima de 7.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2010 às 16:55)

Céu limpo com algumas nuvens a W com 21.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2010 às 18:48)

Céu com poucas nuvens, sobre a Serra à algumas e também uma ou duas sobre o Caramulo.

vento fraco e ambiente quente para o meu standart.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2010 às 19:49)

Por aqui ainda com ambiente agradavél na rua com 20.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.1ºC / 22.5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2010 às 21:26)

Já está frescote lá fora...

Actuais 15.8ºC e 58%HR.

Até amanhã...


----------



## Serrano (16 Mai 2010 às 21:40)

Tive uma máxima de 20.9ºC e uma mínima de 5ºC, registando-se 13 graus neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Mai 2010 às 21:47)

Boas,tudo calmo com ambiente mais morno com 15.9ºC.


----------



## Dan (16 Mai 2010 às 22:35)

Céu limpo e 13,6ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

3,5ºC / 19,8ºC


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2010 às 10:20)

Bom dia

Céu limpo e 14,2ºC.

Mínima de 8,2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2010 às 10:31)

Excelentes imagens da Sanábria, Dan!

Ontem, pelo MODIS ainda se via bastante neve na região.


----------



## Z13 (17 Mai 2010 às 10:48)

Por agora, céu limpo e *16ºC*



Madrugada fresca, com mínima de 5,4ºC


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mai 2010 às 13:52)

E ai está um belo dia...

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Temperatura nos 24.3ºC e Humidade nos 30%.

A mínima foi de 10.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2010 às 13:55)

Boas tardes .

Muito sol com ambiente na rua já quentinho como elas gostam ,com 23.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (17 Mai 2010 às 14:11)

Brilha o sol na Covilhã, com 20.5 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mai 2010 às 19:50)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e ambiente abafado demais para o meu gosto.

Actuais 24.0ºC e 23%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2010 às 20:47)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui e no geral a temperatura hoje já acelerou um bocado...,sem nuvens e vento com 20.9ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 12.5ºC / 25.8ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Mai 2010 às 21:34)

Céu limpo e vento fraco, já se anda melhor na rua...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2010 às 22:01)

Por aqui já vai correndo algum vento com uma ligeira subida 21.4ºC.


----------



## F_R (17 Mai 2010 às 22:08)

Mais um dia de calor em Santarém 

Máxima de 28ºC


----------



## Z13 (17 Mai 2010 às 22:16)

Dia bem quente por aqui!

Mínima de 5,4ºC

Máxima de 24,7ºC



Neste momento ainda temos *15,9ºC*




z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2010 às 22:53)

Algum vento de norte com 20.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Mai 2010 às 23:36)

Noite agradável por aqui...

Céu limpo, vento fraco e 17.4ºC.

Máxima de 27.3ºC


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mai 2010 às 09:03)

Céu limpo e tempo quente e ventosos.

Mínima de 12.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Mai 2010 às 10:17)

Céu limpo e mais quente do que ontem... *19ºC *neste momento.



Mínima de *7,9ºC* esta madrugada.



z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2010 às 12:15)

Boas tardes .


Por aqui o ambiente vai quentinho....céu limpo com vento fraco,actual 25.0ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Mai 2010 às 13:59)

Isto está a aquecer...25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Mai 2010 às 14:02)

Por aqui  26.6ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Mai 2010 às 14:08)

Boas Tardes!

Por aqui céu completamente limpo, vento fraco e *27.5ºC*. Humidade nos 32%.

A mínima foi de *13.1ºC* às 06:33.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mai 2010 às 14:22)

Céu limpinho e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (18 Mai 2010 às 17:00)

Poucas nuvens e 26,0ºC.


Mínima de 9,5ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (18 Mai 2010 às 19:48)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Actuais 26.0ºC e 20%HR.


----------



## Dan (18 Mai 2010 às 23:35)

Céu limpo e 18,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

9,5ºC / 26,4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2010 às 12:36)

Boas tardes .

Muito sol e calor ,com 27.1ºC.

Temperaturas de ontem 15.8ºC / 28.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2010 às 14:28)

Hoje já   28.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (19 Mai 2010 às 14:44)

Por Bragança já passamos os *26ºC*...


A mínima foi de 9,6ºC


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2010 às 15:03)

25,1ºC e céu limpo.


13,7ºC de mínima esta manhã.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2010 às 17:56)

Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de Este a Nordeste.

Tempo quente e abafado.


----------



## coolmen (19 Mai 2010 às 18:03)

Aqui muito calor em viseu com céu limpo e 27.1º C
máx de hoje: 27.5 º C
min de hoje 18.6 º C


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2010 às 18:05)

coolmen disse:


> Aqui muito calor em viseu com céu limpo e 27.1º C
> máx de hoje: 27.5 º C
> min de hoje 18.6 º C



Mais uma companheiro de Viseu.Seja muito bem vindo.


----------



## coolmen (19 Mai 2010 às 18:12)

Muito obrigado
para começar adoro a neve e adoro a trovoada e como vi este forum decidi inscrever-me


----------



## Dan (19 Mai 2010 às 18:59)

Céu limpo e 25,1ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

13,7ºC / 26,0ºC


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2010 às 21:20)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 23.0ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## MSantos (19 Mai 2010 às 21:54)

coolmen disse:


> Muito obrigado
> para começar adoro a neve e adoro a trovoada e como vi este forum decidi inscrever-me



Bem vindo *coolmen*

Eu sou mais um amante da neve

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aqui em Bragança hoje tivemos mais um dia de Verão

Por agora 19ºC


----------



## Z13 (19 Mai 2010 às 22:11)

É verdade!!  *19ºC* a esta hora...



Extremos do dia: *9,6ºC  27,8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Mai 2010 às 22:20)

Z13 disse:


> É verdade!!  *19ºC* a esta hora...



  Que será feito da bela camada de neve da Sanabria?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Mai 2010 às 22:44)

Boas noites.

A tarde por aqui já foi de ambiente a escaldar ...

Céu limpo com algum vento de NE,com uma actual 22.4ºC pela ilha .

Temperaturas de hoje 16.8ºC / 30.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Mai 2010 às 22:54)

boas 

hoje e os restantes dias anteriores tem sido bem quentinhos, ja estava com saudades  


o dia esteve com ceu limpo sem vento, so por volta das 20h é que se levantou um ventinho fraco mas bem quentinho... 
a minima aqui foi de 17.1ºC e uma maxima de 28.3.C 
actualmente estou com 22.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2010 às 12:40)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo e mais vento hoje faz com que a temperatura ainda não subisse muito com 23.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2010 às 14:32)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a comportar-se bem ,ventinho ventinho ,com 26.1ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Mai 2010 às 14:51)

Boas Tardes!

Céu limpo e vento fraco de Este.

Temperatura: 28.0ºC e Humidade: 34%.

A primeira "noite tropical" com uma mínima de *20.1ºC* às 03:11.


----------



## tiaguh7 (20 Mai 2010 às 15:04)

estava a ver as temperaturas no IM e é impressionante como a estação de Mirandela tem quase sempre uma temperatura à volta de 5graus superior a todas as outras estações do nordeste transmontano


----------



## Z13 (20 Mai 2010 às 15:52)

tiaguh7 disse:


> estava a ver as temperaturas no IM e é impressionante como a estação de Mirandela tem quase sempre uma temperatura à volta de 5graus superior a todas as outras estações do nordeste transmontano




É a capital da _Terra Quente Transmontana_!!!

Onde fica localizada a estação, sabes?


----------



## tiaguh7 (20 Mai 2010 às 16:09)

Z13 disse:


> É a capital da _Terra Quente Transmontana_!!!
> 
> Onde fica localizada a estação, sabes?



não, por acaso não sei mas gostava de descobrir!!!

a temperatura em Mirandela varia muito de zona para zona por isso seria interessante saber onde se encontra a estação porque possivelmente até será possível registar temperaturas mais inflacionadas dentro da cidade do que aquelas que o IM apresenta.

não raras vezes, no verão, ouvem-se as gentes aqui da cidade dizer que o seu termómetro de casa ou do carro atingiram temperaturas superiores a 45graus.
vale o que vale mas eu acredito!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2010 às 19:53)

Boas tardes.

Hoje o ambiente na rua já não foi tão quente devido ao vento neste momento mais fraco,com 25.6ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.3ºC / 28.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Mai 2010 às 20:47)

Vento fraco com 24.1ºC.


----------



## Dan (20 Mai 2010 às 22:09)

Céu limpo e 18,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

12,4ºC / 24,9ºC


----------



## Z13 (20 Mai 2010 às 22:19)

*17ºC*


Extremos de hoje: *10,5ºC  26,5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2010 às 12:46)

Boas tardes .

Céu limpo com vento moderado de Este com 27.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (21 Mai 2010 às 13:59)

Na zona baixa da Covilhã estão 25 graus.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2010 às 14:05)

Neste momento o vento está alguma embalagem de Este e hoje já mais ,com 28.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Mai 2010 às 14:06)

Boas Tardes!

Mais um dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Vento fraco a moderado de NE. 

Temperatura: 28.5ºC e HR: 36%.

Mínima de *19.5ºC* às 03:50.


----------



## tiaguh7 (21 Mai 2010 às 17:24)

que amplitude térmica brutal


----------



## Dan (21 Mai 2010 às 17:57)

Veterano disse:


> Que será feito da bela camada de neve da Sanabria?



Já sofreu uma forte redução, mas ainda resiste alguma.

Imagem de hoje.





Por aqui, 27,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Mai 2010 às 18:08)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e tempo quente.

Mínima de 16.8ºC.


----------



## coolmen (21 Mai 2010 às 18:15)

por aqui máxima de 27.6 º C e mínima de 17.2 º C
céu limpo
humidade nos 34 %


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2010 às 18:25)

Boas tardes.

Tarde quente com céu limpo e com o vento fraco neste momento,com 29.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.9ºC / 30.4ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (21 Mai 2010 às 19:01)

boas 
por aqui o tempo esteve quente, com ceu limpo... 
houve algum vento fraco durante a tarde... 
tive uma minima agradavel de 17.7ºC e uma maxima de 30.2ºC 
actualmente estou com 28.4ºC e com algum vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Mai 2010 às 20:59)

Tudo calmo com 24.9ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (21 Mai 2010 às 21:27)

Por cá céu limpo e vento fraco ou mesmo nulo, tal como ao longo do dia.

Actuais 23.2ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## tiaguh7 (21 Mai 2010 às 22:06)

não percebo porque é que desapareceu a imagem do meu último post...


----------



## Dan (21 Mai 2010 às 22:18)

Céu limpo e 21,7ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

13,5ºC / 27,6ºC


----------



## Z13 (21 Mai 2010 às 22:35)

Aqui pela baixa, *17,1ºC*


Os extremos do dia foram:  *9.2ºC  29.7ºC*

o que perfaz uma bela amplitude térmica de mais de 20ºC


----------



## AnDré (22 Mai 2010 às 00:36)

tiaguh7 disse:


> não percebo porque é que desapareceu a imagem do meu último post...



Olá tiaguh7!

Não podes colocar uma imagem a partir de um link directo.
Consulta este link, para saber como inserir imagens no fórum:

 Como inserir imagens no forum

No caso de imagens do IM, terás de fazer um print screen, editar a imagem, e só depois fazer o upload.


----------



## tiaguh7 (22 Mai 2010 às 01:21)

AnDré disse:


> Olá tiaguh7!
> 
> Não podes colocar uma imagem a partir de um link directo.
> Consulta este link, para saber como inserir imagens no fórum:
> ...



ok, obrigado pela dica


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mai 2010 às 08:04)

Por cá mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco, tempo agradável ainda, a juntar aos 7dias passados.

Mínima de 16.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2010 às 11:05)

Bons dias.

Céu limpo  com vento fraco,quanto ao ambiente,mais um dia que promete ser ,com 24.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2010 às 11:34)

Com 24.5ºC está na hora de ir a trabalhar para o bronze no quintal ,dar de beber a quem têm sede .


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2010 às 12:13)

Céu limpo e 25,2ºC.

14,4ºC de mínima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2010 às 12:55)

Estou de volta,depois de uma rega e uns borrifos de agua em mim ,já sabe bem ,com 26.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mai 2010 às 13:50)

Por cá céu com, algumas nuvens,_ cumulus_ convectivos, a Oeste e Noroeste, formam-se também já a Norte.

Ao sol, 35.8ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Mai 2010 às 14:08)

Boas Tardes e Bom FDS! 

Por aqui céu limpo, vento fraco de SE.

Temperatura: 28.9ºC e Humidade: 37%.

Mínima de *18.2ºC *às 05:16.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2010 às 15:05)

Boas,céu limpo e nuvens a crescer nas zonas montanhosas a N e W daqui ,pela ilha já com 28.6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (22 Mai 2010 às 15:16)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,céu limpo e nuvens a crescer nas zonas montanhosas a N e W daqui ,pela ilha já com 28.6ºC.



É a humidade a começar a entrar na PI


----------



## coolmen (22 Mai 2010 às 16:40)

começa a haver pequena convecção aqui e continua o calor, 29.2º C


----------



## Serrano (22 Mai 2010 às 16:59)

27ºC no Sarzedo e ainda não deverá ser a máxima do dia...


----------



## tiaguh7 (22 Mai 2010 às 17:10)

palavras para quê...
foi durante a noite a estação em que a temperatura desceu a valores mais baixos e ás 16h era a que registava a temperatura mais alta!!! INFERNO


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2010 às 17:10)

Por aqui já vão aparecendo algumas nuvens ,com 30.1ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (22 Mai 2010 às 18:21)

Algumas nuvens a Este e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## coolmen (22 Mai 2010 às 18:35)

muito calor, muito abafado e poucas nuvens
neste momento estão 29.8 º C, mas ainda não ultrapassou os 30º C

até agora máxima de 29.9 º C
e mínima de 18.2 º C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2010 às 18:58)

Vento fraco com ambiente ainda quente,com 29.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.2ºC / 30.6ºC.


----------



## Dan (22 Mai 2010 às 20:39)

26,1ºC e algumas nuvens a noroeste.


Extremos de hoje:

14,4ºC / 29,0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2010 às 21:47)

Tudo calmo com 24.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Mai 2010 às 23:29)

Neste momento com actual 21.8ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 08:08)

Céu limpo, vento nulo.

Actuais(ligeiramente ao sol) 11.5ºC e 57%HR.

Mínima de 14.3ºC e HR máxima de 74%.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2010 às 11:42)

Bons dias .

O seguimento interior anda muito fraco,será que o pessoal anda na apanha da cereja....

Por enquanto céu limpo com vento fraco e 23.7ºC.


----------



## coolmen (23 Mai 2010 às 11:48)

por aqui céu limpo e com 22.6 º C
máxima: 22.6º C
mínima: 16.9 º C


----------



## João Soares (23 Mai 2010 às 11:49)

coolmen disse:


> por aqui céu limpo e com 22.6 º C
> máxima: 22.6º C
> mínima: 16.9 º C



Por aqui onde?


----------



## coolmen (23 Mai 2010 às 12:46)

viseu


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2010 às 12:46)

Vai subindo ,a temperatura ,com 26.1ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (23 Mai 2010 às 13:07)

puxando a brasa à minha sardinha aposto em Mirandela como a estação mais quente esta tarde

ás 11h - 28.1ºC segundo o IM


----------



## coolmen (23 Mai 2010 às 13:23)

alguma convecção para norte


----------



## Dan (23 Mai 2010 às 13:36)

27,9ºC e algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a sul.

Mínima de 14,5ºC.


----------



## tiaguh7 (23 Mai 2010 às 14:23)

30.7ºC ás 12h e neste momento céu praticamente limpo na cidade com várias formações nebulosas em toda a volta


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2010 às 14:28)

Boas tardes!

Céu limpo e vento moderado de SE.

Temperatura: *27.6ºC* e HR nos *39%*.


----------



## tiaguh7 (23 Mai 2010 às 14:59)

32.1ºC ás 13h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2010 às 15:20)

Hoje paira muita bruma no ar com visibilidade reduzida mas já vão chegando algumas nuvens de sul ,com 28.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 15:57)

Bruma, muitas nuvens de origem convectiva, mas pelas 13h foi mesmo o auge da convecção, com torres bem imponentes e vento fraco.


----------



## tiaguh7 (23 Mai 2010 às 16:06)

33ºC ás 14h e nebulosidade a aumentar


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 16:08)

tiaguh7 disse:


> 33ºC ás 14h e nebulosidade a aumentar



De onde vêm esses dados?São seus ou os oficiais, é que é realmente muitíssimo calor...

Certamente, um dos locais mais quentes do país hoje, senão mesmo da Ibéria....


----------



## Z13 (23 Mai 2010 às 16:16)

*30.6ºC*


----------



## tiaguh7 (23 Mai 2010 às 16:21)

Pedro disse:


> De onde vêm esses dados?São seus ou os oficiais, é que é realmente muitíssimo calor...
> 
> Certamente, um dos locais mais quentes do país hoje, senão mesmo da Ibéria....



estou apenas a reger-me pelo IM por isso podem considerar-se oficiais.

de facto Mirandela tem um micro-clima muito próprio, já é normal atingir valores de temperatura muito altos quando na maior parte das estações as temperaturas já se encontram em queda.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 16:21)

Z13 disse:


> *30.6ºC*



Tendo em conta que o sensor tem em média, uma anomalia de 3.8ºC, nem aqui tenho temperaturas tão altas...
Agora, menos nuvens, mas ainda bem grandes, vento fraco a moderado de Oeste, que faz um dia agradável.
Pressão em queda aos 1014hpa.

Actuais(ao sol)33.1ºC e 21%HR.


----------



## tiaguh7 (23 Mai 2010 às 17:12)

*33.6ºC*ás 15h
de longe a estação mais quente do país, a que mais se aproxima é a da Lousã com 30.8ºC
neste momento nuvens que a espaços vão tapando o sol e vento a aumentar ligeiramente de intensidade


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 17:18)

O vento renasceu com rajadas de 15 a 20km/h de Sudoeste.

Pressão em subida de novo, aos 1016hPa.


----------



## coolmen (23 Mai 2010 às 17:39)

boas formações a sul
estou com 26.4 º C


----------



## tiaguh7 (23 Mai 2010 às 17:58)

*33.7ºC* ás 16h


----------



## tiaguh7 (23 Mai 2010 às 19:02)

céu agora a nublar bastante com o ambiente abafado e não me admirava nada que começasse a trovejar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2010 às 19:18)

Céu limpo com algum vento e 26.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.8ºC / 29.2ºC.


----------



## AnDré (23 Mai 2010 às 20:21)

Há registo de bastantes trovoadas no interior norte, em especial no distrito de Vila Real.








Satélite:





Na última hora caíram 8,3mm em Montalegre.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 20:31)

Por cá ainda ameaçou, mas ficou tudo retido a Norte.

Neste momento, céu limpo, tempo mais ameno, depois de uma tarde um pouco quente e com algum vento fraco a moderado.

Actuais 22.5ªc e 55%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2010 às 21:24)

Hoje o ambiente já se nota mais fresco com ainda 22.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2010 às 21:38)

Ambiente mais agradável, com vento fraco ou nulo.

Actuais 18.9ºC e 68%HR.


----------



## Serrano (23 Mai 2010 às 21:58)

Máxima de 27.4 graus e mínima de 15.1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mai 2010 às 22:25)

AnDré disse:


> Na última hora caíram 8,3mm em Montalegre.



Provavelmente caíram 12 - 13 mm com a ocorrência dos aguaceiros ... O problema do registo dos dados de precipitação é que se referem a um dado intervalo de tempo (1 hora), mas na realidade até pode ter acontecido que toda essa precipitação tenha ocorrido em 15 ou 30 minutos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Mai 2010 às 23:10)

Vento fraco com 19.4ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (23 Mai 2010 às 23:28)

Por aqui o dia foi de céu praticamente limpo, mas já depois de anoitecer o céu ficou totalmente encoberto, como continua agora.

Temperatura:*18.3ºC *e Humidade:* 83%*


----------



## Dan (24 Mai 2010 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Céu muito nublado e 20,3ºC.


14,9ºC de mínima.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2010 às 11:15)

Bragança esteve ontem (30,1 ºC no OGIMET) perto de atingir a temperatura máxima absoluta para o mês de Maio, depois do início do mês ter estado próxima da mínima absoluta também para o mês de Maio.

Temperatura máxima absoluta para Bragança em Maio = 33,4 ºC (30/05/2001)
Temperatura mínima absoluta para Bragança em Maio = - 2,0 ºC (02/05/1945)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2010 às 12:46)

Boas tardes .

Então como estava prometido pelas provisões,por cá temos novamente o ambiente fresco para os proximos dias ,é para não nos cansarmos-nos muito.

Por aqui ainda choveu alguma chuva fraca logo pela 7h,depois disso muitas nuvens e vento moderado,com 20.1ºC.


----------



## Serrano (24 Mai 2010 às 14:00)

O sol está a esforçar-se para romper as nuvens, com o termómetro a marcar 20 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2010 às 14:12)

Muitas nuvens e vento moderado,com 21.6ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2010 às 17:32)

Não é todos os anos que a temperatura atinge mais de 34 ºC em Trás-os-Montes, no mês de Maio:


----------



## Mjhb (24 Mai 2010 às 17:56)

Céu nublado com abertas e vento moderado.

Actuais 24.2ºC e 28%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2010 às 18:26)

Boas,menos nuvens com algum vento,com 22.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 14.2ºC / 23.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2010 às 20:23)

Céu quase limpo com 19.9ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Mai 2010 às 21:39)

boas

por estes lados o tempo esteve com o ceu geralmente nublado, temporariamente muito nubado... 
o vento soprou tambem geralmente fraco temporariamente moderado
durante a tarde... 
a minima foi de 18.1ºC e uma maxima de 27.2ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta praticamente limpo, algum vento fraco e 
estou com 20.0ºC...


----------



## Fil (24 Mai 2010 às 21:52)

Boas, neste momento céu com algumas e uma temperatura de 17,5ºC em descida acentuada. Os extremos do dia foram 14,5ºC / 22,5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Mai 2010 às 22:10)

Céu limpo com vento fraco,com 16.6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mai 2010 às 22:43)

*Re:*

*Importante*

As inscrições para o 5º encontro MeteoPT.com em Trás os Montes *terminam na próxima quarta-feira* dado ser necessário proceder antecipadamente a algumas reservas, como por exemplo o cruzeiro no Douro. 

Como pontos fortes teremos na 6ª de manhã uma pequena caminhada na Linha do Tua, e durante a tarde um passeio em Bragança e Montezinho, finalizando esse dia com um jantar nesta cidade em que todos os brigantinos e outros estão convidados.

O sábado será dia de uma grande passeio passando em diversos locais como Torre de Moncorvo, Freixo de Espada à Cinta, foz do Rio Sabor e ainda um cruzeiro de 3 horas no Rio Douro.

Os interessados devem contactar por mensagem privada.
Participem em todas ou apenas nalgumas iniciativas conforme a disponibilidade.

*A equipa MeteoPT.com*


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mai 2010 às 08:39)

Céu njublado, bem escuro a Sul, chuva moderada e vento fraco.

Actuais 13.7ºC e 97%HR.

Mínima de 13.3ºC

Acumulado de 6.5mm.


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2010 às 09:20)

Bom dia 

Chuva fraca e 12,7ºC por agora.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mai 2010 às 09:49)

Céu nublado e chuva moderada e intercalada com pausas breves com vento fraco.

Actuais de 13.8ºC e 98%HR.

Acumulado de 7.7mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2010 às 12:50)

Boas tardes.

Então por cá com  e com o ambiente ainda mais fresco ,só uma camisa já não chega .

A manhã têm sido com o céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas,a chuva lá vão caindo alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados e de pouca duração,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Mai 2010 às 13:46)

Chuva moderada com vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (25 Mai 2010 às 13:57)

Alguns aguaceiros fracos na Covilhã, com 16 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2010 às 13:58)

Muitas nuvens e vento moderado,com 16.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Mai 2010 às 14:46)

Boas Tardes!

Hoje está bem mais fresco, com a temperatura nos 16.6ºC.
Neste momento sem chuva, mas com um acumulado de precipitação de 3.6 mm desde as 0h.

Mínima de 13.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2010 às 18:42)

Boas,a tarde ainda foi de muitas nuvens mas sem ,vento mais calmo e pouco nublado pela cidade,com 18.0ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 13.0ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Mai 2010 às 21:51)

Céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Mai 2010 às 22:01)

boas

por estes lados o dia acordou com aguaceiros fracos ate ao fim da manha... 
durante a tarde os aguaceiros ja foram mais fortes e acompanhados por vento moderado... 
a minima de hoje foi de 15.7ºC e uma maxima de 24.1ºC 

actualmente o ceu esta praticamente limpo, com algum vento fraco
e estou com 16.2ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2010 às 22:24)

Algumas nuvens e 13,3ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

12,4ºC / 18,2ºC


----------



## tiaguh7 (25 Mai 2010 às 22:37)

Gerofil disse:


> Não é todos os anos que a temperatura atinge mais de 34 ºC em Trás-os-Montes, no mês de Maio:



Olha que não, tanto quanto me lembro é até usual, pelo menos em Mirandela!
Lembro-me até de um ano em que, se não chegou aos 40ºC, andou lá perto.
Isto no mês de Maio...


----------



## Z13 (25 Mai 2010 às 23:34)

Dia fresco e chuvoso por aqui...

Extremos do dia: *10.9ºC  18.6ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2010 às 23:49)

O valor mais alto para a temperatura máxima absoluta em Portugal Continental para o mês de *Maio* ocorreu no *Pinhão*, no dia 30 de Maio de 1953: *40,0 ºC.*


----------



## tiaguh7 (26 Mai 2010 às 00:42)

Gerofil disse:


> O valor mais alto para a temperatura máxima absoluta em Portugal Continental para o mês de *Maio* ocorreu no *Pinhão*, no dia 30 de Maio de 1953: *40,0 ºC.*



Pinhão há algum site oficial que registe a temperatura no Pinhão??


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2010 às 00:47)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Pinhão há algum site oficial que registe a temperatura no Pinhão??



São estações de outros tempos da meteorologia.
Quando ainda havia uma estação meteorológica na Lagoa Comprida.

As estações actualmente já não existem, mas ficaram os dados.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2010 às 12:31)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu limpo com aumento de nuvens,neste momento muito nublado com vento fraco,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2010 às 14:18)

O céu continua muito nublado com vento fraco,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2010 às 19:14)

Boas tardes.

Muitas nuvens de tarde estando a passar a pouco nublado com algum vento,com 20.7ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 10.1ºC / 23.0ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2010 às 20:43)

Céu nublado depois de um agradável período de céu limpo.

Actuais 16.0ºC e 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Mai 2010 às 21:49)

Boas,céu limpo com 16.3ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2010 às 22:08)

Céu bem nublado, vento fraco e nevoeiro a caminho, a cair pelo Caramulo.


----------



## Z13 (26 Mai 2010 às 22:10)

*13,6ºc*


----------



## Z13 (26 Mai 2010 às 22:17)

Dia interessante, com uma mínima abaixo dos 10ºC e uma máxima acima dos 20ºC


Extremos do dia:

Mínima: 9,6ºC

Máxima: 20,2ºC



Ou seja, de manhã precisamos de casacos e à tarde atrapalham...


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Mai 2010 às 22:31)

boas

por estes lados o dia veio com nevoeiro sobre o rio dissipando-se ao longa da manhã, deixando o ceu praticamente limpo. 

durante a tarde o ceu tornou-se nublado, temporariamente muito nublado, mas sem chuva nem vento... 
a minima foi de 13.2ºC e a maxima foi de 25.2ºC 

actualmente estão 15.6ºC e está calmo com ceu limpo...


----------



## Mjhb (26 Mai 2010 às 23:07)

Céu nublado, com períodos de quase limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 13.6ºC e 81%HR.

Até amanhã...


----------



## tiaguh7 (27 Mai 2010 às 02:14)

Z13 disse:


> Dia interessante, com uma mínima abaixo dos 10ºC e uma máxima acima dos 20ºC
> 
> 
> Extremos do dia:
> ...



então imagine-se em Mirandela que aqui há dias teve uma mínima também abaixo dos 10ºC e uma máxima acima dos 30ºC. ninguém aguenta, é vestir e despir roupa...


----------



## CidadeNeve (27 Mai 2010 às 08:55)

Bem por agora, 13 graus na zona baixa da cidade...


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Mai 2010 às 10:50)

Bom dia!

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco.

Temperatura: 17.8ºC e Humidade: 73%.

Mínima de *10.9ºC*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2010 às 12:33)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã ceu limpo estando neste momento muito nublado e vento fraco,com 21.0ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (27 Mai 2010 às 14:07)

Céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado e 19.2ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Mai 2010 às 18:06)

Céu nublado com muitas nuvens altas e torres em desenvolvimento a Este e Sudeste, bastante escuro.Cheira a Trovoada

Actuais 19.0ºC e 59%HR.


----------



## coolmen (27 Mai 2010 às 18:23)

céu muito nublado, estão 20.4 º C
máxima de hoje foi 20.9 º C
mínima de hoje foi de 11.7 º C


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Mai 2010 às 21:02)

boas

por estes lados o dia chegou com ceu pouco nublado, tornado-se temporariamente muito nublado por nuvens altas e nuvens de desenvolvimento nas serras da estrela e caramulo... aqui nao houve vento...
so tenho o valor da maxima que foi de 23.9ºC

actualmente esta tudo calmo e estou com 17.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Mai 2010 às 21:27)

Boas noites.

Por aqui acabado de chegar de Viseu depois de uma renuião de trabalho .

Neste momento céu limpo e algum vento fresco,com 15.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.2ºC / 22.6ºC.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mai 2010 às 11:30)

Bom dia

Aqui pelo Nordeste temos tido uma manhã de céu nublado, por agora estão 18ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2010 às 12:33)

Boas tardes.

Pela manhã céu limpo com aumento das nuvens com vento fraco,com 21.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (28 Mai 2010 às 13:58)

Alguma nebulosidade na Covilhã, com 20 graus na zona baixa da cidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2010 às 14:12)

Por aqui muitas nuvens alternando com algumas abertas com algum vento,com 22.5ºC.

Mais um saida em serviço até há zona do pinhal Proença-a-nova e Vila de Rei,até logo .


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mai 2010 às 18:26)

manhã de nevoeiro, tarde de soalheiro.E Assim foi.

Céu quase limpo, vento moderado.

Actuais 19.9ºC e 49%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2010 às 20:24)

Boas tardes.

Céu limpo com vento moderado a fresco,com 18.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.7ºC / 24.2ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Mai 2010 às 20:57)

Céu quase sem nuvens e 17,4ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

10,1ºC / 21,9ºC


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Mai 2010 às 21:16)

boas

por aqui o dia chegou com nevoeiro que se dissipou por volta das 10h deixando o ceu limpo... temporariamente muito nublado durante a tarde... 
o vento soprou fraco ao fim da tarde... a minima foi de 12.8ºC e a maxima foi de 23.8ºC

nest momento o vento ainda sopra, ceu limpo actualmente estao 16.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Mai 2010 às 21:41)

Vento moderado de W com 16.1ºC.


----------



## Z13 (28 Mai 2010 às 22:42)

Dia primaveril...


Extremos de 9,4ºC  22,4ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Mai 2010 às 12:03)

Algumas nuvens 20,1ºC.


Mínima de 11,0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2010 às 14:27)

Boas tardes .

Poucas nuvens com vento fraco e o ambiente mais quente ,com 25.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2010 às 15:38)

Algumas nuvens a decorar o céu com algum vento,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2010 às 19:09)

Céu quase limpo com algum vento de W,com 24.4ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 11.9ºC / 27.4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Mai 2010 às 22:36)

Dia de céu nublado até meio da tarde, já um pouco abafado e vento fraco com rajadas fracas a moderadas de W.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2010 às 08:15)

Por cá nasce *O* dia, com céu limpo, que aliás tem acontecido em semelhante nos anos anteriores, mesmo em nível de temperaturas, pois a previsão do ano passado para a temperatura do dia 30 de maio era  11/27ºC.

Ambiente já abafadito em comparação com os últimos dias e vento nulo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2010 às 12:29)

Boas tardes .

Muito sol com o vento fraco e já se nota algum ,eu que o diga que vim agora do quintal ,com 26.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2010 às 14:40)

O ambiente na rua  com vento fraco,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2010 às 17:02)

He pá , aqui pela ilha já vou nos 30.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2010 às 19:41)

Tudo calmo,ainda muito ,com 29.5ºC.

Temperaturas de hoje 16.4ºC / 30.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2010 às 20:00)

Depois de mais um ano feito e O dia bem conseguido, graças às boas companhias, bom tempo e festejos, vejo visitar mais uma vez a minha 2ª casa, que é quase uma casa de férias, infelizmente graças à maratona de testes.


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2010 às 20:29)

Céu quase limpo e 24,5ºC.


Extremos de hoje:

11,0ºC / 27,9ºC


----------



## Serrano (30 Mai 2010 às 21:09)

27.4ºC de máxima e 12ºC de mínima. A neve vai-se aguentando no Maciço Central.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2010 às 21:46)

Vento fraco com 24.7ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (30 Mai 2010 às 22:32)

Boas Noites!

Por aqui depois de uma mínima de *12.9ºC* e uma máxima de *28.5ºC*, agora sigo com 19.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Mai 2010 às 22:45)

Mínima de 10.9ºC.

Céu limpo, tº na casa dos 19ºC e HR na casa dos 75/80%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Mai 2010 às 23:06)

Ainda 23.3ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2010 às 08:11)

Céu limpo, vento nulo e ambiente já abafado.

Mínima de 15.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2010 às 12:38)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui a noite já foi com temperaturas acima dos vinte graus,hoje a tarde já é para as máximas do ano nas temperaturas .

Céu limpo com vento fraco e 30.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (31 Mai 2010 às 13:56)

30 graus na zona baixa da Covilhã.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2010 às 13:58)

Vento fraco e 31.3ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mai 2010 às 17:29)

Boas!

Por aqui hoje o calor já apertou e ainda continua, 31.3ºC. 
Céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2010 às 18:14)

Céu limpo, vento fraco e muito calor...


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2010 às 18:58)

Céu limpo e vento fraco.

Actuais 30.0ºC e 42%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2010 às 19:21)

Boas tardes.

A tarde já foi com as temperaturas corridas a pontapé ,haver se mexiam .

Céu limpo com vento fraco e com 32.4ºC .

Temperaturas de hoje 20.9ºC / 33.6ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2010 às 19:42)

As primeiras nuvens altas que irão marcar todo o dia de amanhã, e quiçá também Quarta, chegam já, em bloco.


----------



## ricardop120 (31 Mai 2010 às 20:06)

boas

o dia assim como o fim de semana foi de sol... 

o dia esteve com ceu limpo diurante todo o dia... nao houve vento... 
a minima foi de 16.5ºC e a maxima foi de 30.8ºC

actualmente esta tudo calmo e com 26.2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (31 Mai 2010 às 20:52)

As nuvens a Norte têm forma muito engraçudas...

Actuais 25.3ºC e 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2010 às 21:14)

Por aqui já vai havendo algum ventinho com aparecimento de nuvens altas a W,com 26.5ºC.


----------



## ac_cernax (31 Mai 2010 às 22:36)

Noite muito agradável por aqui com o termómetro ainda a marcar *22.7ºC*.

Já apetece as esplanadas outra vez... pena não ser FDS e ser segunda-feira...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Mai 2010 às 22:51)

Está visto que vai ser outra noite com temperaturas acima dos vinte ,ligeira brisa de W e ainda 24.8ºC.


----------



## Z13 (31 Mai 2010 às 23:29)

Por agora (ainda) *20,5ºC*... bela noite!


Extremos do dia *12,9ºC  31ºC*


----------

